# SIZING PHOTOS



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Lets see if I can pull this off. 
Here is how you size photos in PHOTOSHOP. Im pretty sure Adobe Photoshop Elements is the same way. 

First you go to Image at the top, then scroll down to Image Size. 
See attached.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

PS If you click on these photos, they get bigger. If anyone needs me to zoom them in closer I can. 

Then once in Image Size, you want to FIRST change the pixels or dpi. My photo was 300, because its a big file. I will change that to 72. 
THEN at the top, I will change the longest side ( the one with the most pixels) to 700 pixels. SEE PHOTOS.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

When you then save your photo by hitting "Save As"
The jpeg box pops up. 

Take it down to "7". Dont leave it at max, which is 12. 

Did this help anyone?

If you tell me what programs you use, I can tell you how to size the photos in them. I just have to find out.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If anyone wants to know how to make a photo of whats on their desktop, like I just did, here it is on a mac: ( It will save to your desktop)

On a Mac:
1. To capture the whole screen press "Command+Shift+3"

2. To select a certain area (crop) press "Command+Shift+4

3. To automatically add the selection (#2) to the clip board press "Command+Shift+4" and hold down the control key

In OS X, they are saved in pdf format, which you can open and edit in PS.

ON A PC:

http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/general/ht/winscreenshot.htm


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you! 

I don't use the programs you gave details for, but I can usually figure these things out when I know in general what I have to do. Once I resized my photo, it uploaded with no problem. I just didn't realize before that I needed to resize it.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Melissa, thankfully my hubby is a Graphic Designer/ TV Editor that uses the Mac. We have been using them for years, but I always had to ask hubby for his help to resize photos. So far all the photos of Oreo are up there thanks to him  But thanks to you I can give this a try for myself and not have to ask anymore!!! Yeah


----------

